# Escambia Trip 03-03-2011



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Me and the old "Gobbler" left Jim's Fish Camp about 9:00 a.m. My concerns were that the wind was blowing hard. My Dad turned to me and said "Son, I'm 85 years old and have been fishing this river my whole life. If I can't remember a deep hole that's out of the wind, then I have lost my mind." So we headed out to his spot. We pulled up and anchored. Before I could get a cricket on, my Dad's fly rod was bent and he came up with a big red bluegill not saying a word he looked at me and grinned. I was reminded to never question the wisdom of the old Gobbler. At 1:00 p.m. we had 72 fish and never moved the boat. Left out for the ramp and home where the real work began...cleaning 72 BlueGills! It was a good day and many times I just sat back and watched my Dad work his fly rod, without fly line just mono and thought how lucky I was to have this memory to add to all the others I have of him. Moral of the story....shut up, listen and learn from our elders.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

50% of the knowledge i have is from seasoned fisherman they know what there talking about, a lesson to all the really young guns before u try and get the last word in make sure u hear the many that the real pros has to say:thumbsup:Great job on the gills guys:notworthy:


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome catch! Most times it is better to listen than to speak. You learn more that way.


----------



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Missing Dad*

Really meant a lot to read your post.... Thank you. I lost my Dad a few years back. He was 84 and never had an idea he was going to be here one day and gone the next. He was my best friend and an avid fisherman. He'd been fishing Escambia river and Bay all his life. The only ones happy to see him go were the Speckled Trout and Bluegill. I miss him everyday, so cherish every trip and make a few more memories. He always told me he was so blessed and that he was living on borrowed time. I miss him and I wish I could go fishing with him just once more................ > Bob


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Bob,Thank you for your reply,my family's been here since Milton was nothing but a saw-mill and Pace was a dirt road,( Big Smile ),Even have a landing named after us way up Escambia,My Grand-Paw used to float logs in there and camp. If the Truth was known I bet My Dad and yours might have fished together,Know for sure they shared the same waters,Might Help...The sow shellcrackers were busting full of eggs,look at the 19th on the calender,hope to see you out there.Mike and Barkey K.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Best post I've read in a long time!!! Thanks for that.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Sounds like someone who's lived life to its fullest, I hope that the Lord allows me to live long enough to show up my kids, and grandkids on the river etc. You are truly blessed.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Amen guys! Wish I still had my Dad to fish with. Hope we all fill our coolers soon!


----------



## beenalongtime (Oct 24, 2010)

Grew up freshwater fishing with my grandad. He was 93 when he died, but got to be a great-grandfather and spend some time with my son. Thanks for a great story and some good memories!


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

*Big smile*

I am glad everyone has enjoyed the post,its not about the fish but the memories,I bring my DaD in and show him on the computor everyones reply,he just smiles and says how amazing it is,I really enjoy just sitting around and listening to the older men in my family tell their stories for hours,its like I was right there,they even talk about when they saw there first outboard,a old ELTO I believe,2 horse or something like it,they all started saving to buy one,Dad said all the boats was wood back then,some made out of Jupitar I think,had to stay wet or shrink and leak like hell.everyone had to learn to scull a boat,even me when I was growing up.I know how much times have changed in my life,cant imagine theirs.I do want to THANK everyone for making my Father smile,one more memorie to add to my brain,THANKS AGAIN,hope I fish better than spell.....


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Way Way Cool.

Congrats to both of you.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

This one of the best threads I've read. Inspiring and encouraging. Awesome.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Very cool post I lost my Grandfather last year and he was a long time fisherman on Escambia river as well and he was a killer with the fly rods whooped my but everytime we went and he loved it, he was also the king of crappie in Deland fla when they showed up for the spring everyone would pay close attention to him and his ways they would say "now its time to catch some fish. Always make time to make new and lifelong memories, I still remember old stories my great grandfather used to tell those stories never die even though they are from 1905 in Pensacola. Great post :notworthy::notworthy:

R.I.P Ival Meyer ( thanks for the memories old man):notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: looks like he shot this one lol:blink:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Great post. My dad has passed as well, and never knew a granddad, but this post has brought up some nice memories - thanks! I too was taught by my dad how to cut a notch out of the old wooden boat and scull....wow, what a memory. If I could only get my boys out from in front of the electronic gadgets and go fishing and hunting with me - to make and have those memories (the irony is my typing now on one!). Life is too short. Thanks again, for rekindling some great memories.


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

great post man thats what fishing is all about not just bragging on the catch but the tradition and heritage past down from generations keep it up and keep fishin!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

We would love to talk to your Dad !! We have got the old McMillan Marina!! The name today is Destiny Marina ( Avalon/Milton ) Love to know the old days !! P.S. My Dad's last wish was to go fishing one more time !! He got sick did not get to go !! If you would like to go fishing GO do Not put it off !!! Go with your Dad as much as you can !! I would love to go with my Daddy !!! O how I miss him!!! Love your post !!!


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I too enjoyed your post very much. 

Those old wooden boats you were talking about in an earlier post were made from juniper trees. My great uncle used to have a big Lake called Hood Lake and he had several of those boats pulled up on the bank for people to use.


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for all the great replies,I show my dad and he just smiles,as for Destiny Marine we meet Yall,my Dad is Barkey Keyser,one of the many Keysers in Pace,he was telling you about the old pavillon John Macmillen had across the tracks where everyone would cook fish and dance,even had a jukebox,I was little and crabed from where your new docks is,he also told you about the well.still trying to find someone with a picture of the docks going around from the ramp,You and your Husband should be proud of all the work yall have done,really beautiful,John and walt used to run around at the end,I want everyone to know that the Marina is named after your daughter I believe and they have really built a A+ first class Marina.I dont live far,just up the road on mulat,I will come down one day soon and bring Dad and maybe Your Husband can go snapper fishing with us one day.My Dad keeps me fishing for something all the time,brim one week,mullet the next,even flounder at night,hope my Gen. didnt wake yall,now my dad has been building snapper rigs,mingo,we even poured leads today,My dad looks the same for it seems forever,we kid him all the time about if he ever does pass we will have to cut his leg off and count the rings like a old redwood,Thank you for your reply and good luck with the Marina.


----------



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

*Thank You !!*

I would like to say Thank You !! Steve as worked very hard !! I read your post to him I look at him he had a Big Smile on his face !! Yes we do recall you and your Dad !! We were talking about you two not long ago and hoping yall would come back by !! Please come see us and go fishing !! P.S. its hard to get Steve to go anywhere he is always working!! Good Luck!! I think a good fishing trip would be good for him!!


----------

